# what to do what to?



## starsky365 (Jan 10, 2010)

Apologies for flooding this forum with noob questions but................

My budget for a machine is small and it seems that getting hold of a reconditioned classic is like getting hold of rocking horse doo doo

Ebay seems to have gone mad on prices and im also a bit worried about buying an ebay machine only to have to spend another £100 getting it serviced or something.

So the options are

1. Hold out for a recon classic

2. buy a recon coffee (£130 ish)

3. buy a new cubika (have seen one new for £125)

4. just say bollards to it all and buy a new classic (but i didnt really want to spend that much)

im aware that the classic has a solenoid valve, how much of a difference does this actually make?

does either of the 3 machines actually produce better coffee than the others?

P.S I know the grinder is the most important thing but that is sorted.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, I'm fairly new to the site so I will leave advice to Glenn or one of the other very knowledgeable people here. However, what you need to do first is think (1) beans, (2) grinder and then (3) machine.

I started with a small budget about 2 years ago, before you know it you will be forking out hundreds. Believe me it is worth it when it all comes together.

Good luck. I will keep an eye on this thread to see how you get on.


----------



## starsky365 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beans are sorted.....my local cafe imports their beans especially which I love and can buy from them.

I have a solis maestro and my neighbour said I can use his MC2 whenever I want


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Brilliant, you're on the way.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Jump on in with advice by all means, the more the merrier.

Classic is streets ahead of the Coffee, and better than the Cubika.

I have never had any issues with Cubika's. They are basic, no frills but can produce a decent shot of espresso.

My choice would be to hold out for a Classic. Some eBay machines are real bargains (ask Rowlybum







) A good descale and backflush regime and you're likely to be on your way to a decent coffee.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Gaggia Coffee and it works fine for me. I've never owned a Classic so I cannot compare. Without the solenoid the Coffee does "leak" into the drip tray but I put that down to the machine having character







.

With the price of the grinder to consider my budget was reduced but its the first step on the ladder. When my wife realises this "hobby" is not going to fizzle out I might be able to stretch for a better machine.


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Starsky

We have one reconditioned classic left that we can do for £150 with 3 months warranty or £120 without. This includes vat and courier to you. Hope i'm allowed to do this Glen, if not, apologies, regards, Bean Doctor.


----------



## starsky365 (Jan 10, 2010)

lol......i shouldnt have been so impatient....i bought a new one today!!

I got it home and after running a tank of water through it prepared to pull my first shot.

I loaded it up with some freshly ground beans and couldnt believe my eyes when out came a perfect (by my standards anyway) shot covered in a gorgeous crema.

I didnt bother even putting the turbo frother plastic thing on and all in all i was very pleased with my first attempt.

thanks everyone for all your words of advice


----------

